# Bandit went Australian - Review of Diamond Wool Endurance Contoured Felt Pad



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

It sounds like you're really getting to know your new friend. It's good to hear your adventures.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Now, perhaps an indelicate question to ask: What's going to happen to that handsome custom made western saddle if the Aussie provides the best fit?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^^ Well, it fits Trooper perfectly - Troop & Mia had identical backs. And it fits Bandit about as well as any western saddle would. So I'm going to try my old Australian one for a while, and see what happens. I've also got a FQHB Clinton Anderson/Martin saddle in the closet that I need to figure out what to do with...it doesn't fit ANY of my horses! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, now that Bandit is going Australian, you're going to need some cultural immersion. ;-)

Here's an Australian ditty, which you could perhaps set to a tune and then sing to your new steed for extra-relaxed trail riding:

_A dingo trapper way out west
Had fungus growing from his chest
He'd scrape it off when it was ripe
And smoke it in his corncob pipe
_
Singing always helps, but I don't know about the efficacy of these particular verses. ;-)

Furthermore, here are some selections from A and B off the online Australian slang dictionary, which you may wish to practice with Bandit:

*A*

*Ace! :* Excellent! Very good! 
*Aerial pingpong :* Australian Rules football 
*Amber fluid :* beer 
*Ambo :* ambulance, ambulance driver
*Ankle biter :* small child 
*Apples, she'll be :* It'll be all right 
*Arvo :* afternoon 
*Aussie (pron. Ozzie) :* Australian
*Aussie salute :* brushing away flies with the hand 

*B
*

*Back of Bourke :* a very long way away 
*Bail (somebody) up :* to corner somebody physically 
*Bail out :* depart, usually angrily 
*Banana bender :* a person from Queensland 
*Barbie :* barbecue (noun) 
*Barrack :* to cheer on (football team etc.) 
*Basta'rd :* term of endearment 
*Bathers :* swimming costume
*Battler :* someone working hard and only just making a living 
*Beaut, beauty :* great, fantastic 
*Big Smoke :* a big city, especially Sydney or Melbourne
*Big-note oneself :* brag, boast 
*Bikkie :* biscuit (_*also*_ "it cost big bikkies" - it was expensive)
*Billabong :* an oxbow lake cut off by a change in the watercourse. Billabongs are usually formed when the course of a creek or river changes, leaving the former branch with a dead end. 
*Billy :* teapot. Container for boiling water.
*Bingle :* motor vehicle accident
*Bities :* biting insects 
*Bitzer :* mongrel dog (bits of this and bits of that) 
*Bizzo :* business ("mind your own bizzo") 
*Black Stump, beyond the :* a long way away, the back of nowhere 
*Bloke :* man, guy 
*Bloody :* very (bloody hard yakka) 
*Bloody oath! :* that's certainly true 
*Blowie :* blow fly 
*Bludger :* lazy person, layabout, somebody who always relies on other people to do things or lend him things
*Blue :* fight ("he was having a blue with his wife") 
*Blue, make a :* make a mistake 
*Bluey :* pack, equipment, traffic ticket, redhead 
*Bluey :* blue cattle dog (named after its subtle markings) which is an excellent working dog. Everyone's favourite all-Aussie dog. 
*Bluey :* heavy wool or felt jacket worn by mining and construction workers.
*Bluey :* bluebottle jellyfish
*Bodgy :* of inferior quality 
*Bog in :* commence eating, to attack food with enthusiasm 
*Bog standard :* basic, unadorned, without accessories (a bog standard car, telephone etc.)
*Bogan :* person who takes little pride in his appearance, spends his days slacking and drinking beer
*Bogged :* Stuck in mud, deep sand (a vehicle). 
*Boil-over :* an unexpected (sporting) result 
*Bonzer :* great, ripper 
*Boogie board :* a hybrid, half-sized surf board 
*Boomer :* a large male kangaroo 
*Booze bus :* police vehicle used for catching drunk drivers 
*Boozer :* a pub 
*Bored shi'tless :* very bored 
*Bottle shop :* liquor shop 
*Bottle-o :* liquor shop (originally a man with hessian bags going around picking up beer bottles in the 50's and 60's)
*Bottler :* something excellent 
*Brass razoo, he hasn't got a :* he's very poor 
*Brekkie :* breakfast 
*Brick shi't house, built like a :* big strong bloke 
*Brickie :* bricklayer 
*Brisvegas :* Brisbane, state capital of Queensland 
*Brizzie :* Brisbane, state capital of Queensland 
*Brown-eyed mullet :* a turd in the sea (where you're swimming!) 
*Brumby :* a wild horse 
*Buck's night :* stag party, male gathering the night before the wedding 
*Buckley's, Buckley's chance :* no chance ("New Zealand stands Buckley's of beating Australia at football") 
*Budgie smugglers :* men's bathing costume
*Bull bar :* stout bar fixed to the front of a vehicle to protect it against hitting kangaroos (also roo bar) 
*Bundy :* short for Bundaberg, Queensland, and the brand of rum that's made there 
*Bunyip :* mythical outback creature 
*Bush :* the hinterland, the Outback, anywhere that isn't in town 
*Bush bash :* long competitive running or motorcar race through the bush
*Bush oyster :* nasal mucus
*Bush telly :* campfire 
*Bushie :* someone who lives in the Bush 
*Bushman's hanky :* Emitting nasal mucus by placing one index finger on the outside of the nose (thus blocking one nostril) and blowing.
*Bushranger :* highwayman, outlaw 
*BYO :* unlicensed restaurant where you have to *B*ring *Y*our *O*wn grog, also similar party or barbecue

More here:

Australian slang dictionary


Hope you have fun with this!


----------

